# Book group, anyone wanna read together?



## Twoflower (Oct 29, 2020)

I like reading a bunch but have trouble remembering things if I don't talk about them with people. 
Figure that if anyone here wants to agree on some books we could read together thatd be cool. 

Since most of us dont have steady internet access so heres my thought: 

A discord or zoom type thing probably wont work.
Have a list of books we all add too and if people agree we make a poll about it. 
Create subtopics for each segment so you can read at your own pace and add in when you can.

This way it can grow and even if people pick up a book years after we can see the new posts and go talk with them about it. 

Some iv'e been wanting to get into lately, feel free to call me a poser: 

Fear and laothing on the campaign trail - Hunter S Thompson
Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance- Robert Pirsig
The hepatitis bathtub and other stories - NOFX
Running the light - Sam Tallent
John Dies at The End - David Wong
How to change your mind - Michael Pollen
Botany of Desire - Michael Pollen
Good Omens - Terry Pratchet/ Neil Gaiman
Meditations - Marcus Aurelius
Diogenes the Cynic the war against the world - Luis Navia
A history of cynism - Donald Dudley
Being in nothingness - Jean Paul Satre


----------



## Glass Roads (Oct 31, 2020)

Awesome idea! I'm down! This would be really great as I have far to many, and I'd like to start donating some after I give each a read. I think Fear and Loathing on the Campaign trail would be a great start. Very appropriate timing. Botany of Desire sounds interesting too.

Here's a list of books I've been waiting to read:

* Black Bloc, White Riot- AK Thompson
* The One Straw Revolution- Masanobu Fukuoka
* Conquest of Bread- Peter Kropotkin
* Abolish Work- Prole.info
* The Housing Monster- Prole.info
* The Emancipation of Women- Lenin
* Anarchy Works- Peter Gelderloos
* Society of the Spectacle- Guy Debord
* Occupy! Scenes from Occupied America
* Looking Backward- Edward Bellamy
* Work- Crimethinc
* The Battle for Paradise- Naomi Klien
* Silent Spring- Rachel Carson
* The Electric Kool Aid Acid Test- Tom Wolfe
* The Autobiography of Malcolm X
* No Gods, No Masters- Daniel Guerin
* We the Living- Aynn Rand
* Principia Discordia


----------



## Twoflower (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice! Yeah my buddy gave it to me the other week and I'd love to start it off! I'll setup another thread and figure out how to best set this up.


----------



## justanotherperson (Dec 20, 2020)

Once you get it set up let me know. I would definetly be interested.


----------



## Twoflower (Dec 20, 2020)

I cant figure out how to set up a thing without spamming the board a bunch. 
Maybe a google drive file thats broken into chapters might work?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 4, 2021)

folks have started a book club over here that you might want to check out:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/an-anarchist-book-club-a-b-c.42108/


----------

